# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Best ISO ripper?

## Kushna Mufeed

I'm looking for a program that I can use to rip CDs/DVDs/HD-DVDs into ISO or CUE files.

Doesn't necessarily have to be free.  ::ninja:: 

Thanks in advance, guys.

----------


## ninja9578

For Mac use the built in Disk Utility.

For PC, I think it's called Toast.  It's made by Roxio.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Yeah, I forgot to say I'm a PC user.

I'll definately give Toast a look. Thanks.

----------


## dsr

From a UNIX command-line, type `dd if=/dev/sr0 of=TITLE.iso' or even `cat /dev/sr0 > TITLE.iso', where /dev/sr0 is the device name for your optical drive. It works on Linux, it should work on Mac OS X, and I assume it would work in Cygwin on Windows. You should never pay for software, let alone software that simply wraps CLI commands...

----------


## ninja9578

What's Cygwin, a UNIX terminal for Windows?  I like  :smiley:   And the Disk Utility is far easier in OSX.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ynot

cygwin is a full POSIX environment for windows

dd is certainly one of the easiest ways to go if you're looking for an exact 1:1 copy of a disc

just be sure the disc isn't mounted
(uses direct access to the block device)

If it's an encrypted DVD, for example, you can copy it without having to crack it
so you even copy it back to another disc (again, as long as you do it via the block device)

bingo, DVD copied without ever cracking any encryption
(the copy will have the copy protection on it, but no DMCA law has been broken  ::D: )

However, exact 1:1 copies are not always what you want
1:1 copies of audio CD's are a pain in the arse - what you want is the PCM audio
and, as previously mentioned, you'll probably not want the copy protection on DVD's

there's all manner of GUI programs to rip a disc to ISO
(both working via the block device, and working via the mounted filesystem)

Brasero is the Gnome default CD ripper / burner

for windows,
quick google brings up this
http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm

----------


## ninja9578

> just be sure the disc isn't mounted



I thought Windows couldn't mount disks on the fly like real operating systems?

----------


## Ynot

> I thought Windows couldn't mount disks on the fly like real operating systems?



it can't
was more a response to dsr, rather than the original question

----------


## ninja9578

Oh  ::tongue::

----------


## Man of Steel

I'm pretty sure PowerISO can do that. InfraRecorder should be able to do it as well. Give 'em a Google.  ::wink::

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I used to use Cygwin. I liked it.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Alcohol120&#37; Is by far the best program for such a task burning, copying, creating, compressing, etc. etc. etc. in my experience.

PowerISO & Daemon Tools can be used to mount Virtual Disc Images on the Windows operating System.

----------


## panta-rei

Toast worked well for me...

And later, MagicISO. 

And I used DAEMON Tools to mount it all.

----------

